
Show HN: My .nanorc - plugnburn
https://gist.github.com/plugnburn/cbcac8a4ec4d8febd54b
======
brudgers
Got me wondering, "If I just give Nano Emacs bindings, will I have a decent
text editor?"

~~~
plugnburn
I must admit that Nano's keybinding capabilities are pretty limited compared
to, for example, Atom's. For instance, you cannot use arrow, Tab, Esc keys or
even Super or Shift as a modifier. Given the range of keys you _can_ use, I
honestly don't understand why they don't allow to use the mentioned keys.
Probably their rc-parser is too straightforward and primitive.

Also, I wonder why they don't allow to define own keyboard macros for external
commands on the buffer at any time, not just insertion.

But nevertheless, you still have just a decent text editor (with syntax
highlighting) in the first place, not an OS inside an OS (like in Emacs or
Atom), and not archaic controls for arrowless keyboards and useless rot13
plugins (like in Vim).

Here's your starting point: [http://www.nano-
editor.org/dist/v2.4/nanorc.5.html](http://www.nano-
editor.org/dist/v2.4/nanorc.5.html)

------
plugnburn
Just an addition to the question about Termux and mobile OTG usage. Please
read the README carefully.

This config is used IRL and really saves me from a PITA.

